# Assassin Snail Eggs



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Found a bunch of spots all over my tank, Found out that my assassins are doing there thing and have a whole bunch of eggs. Counted over 30, know there are more and im just scared im going to mess them up looking for more lol.
Just curious if anyone has any tips for success fullness in this aspect.

Thanks.
Can upload a photo later


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Andrew.

Are you sure they are Assasin eggs? If they are single pinkish/white eggs scattered around the tank on assorted surfaces, they could be nerite snail eggs (there are many different species).

Do they look like these Nerite eggs or these Assasin eggs?

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Definitely Assassin Snail. Got the the square little packets holding the single eggs all over. Found a few more this afternoon on another plant that had none the other day. 
Here is a few pics of them























Some of the Culprits lol


----------

